# Bombing Etiquette question



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I know it's not the norm in the jungle, but a serious question here. 

Let's say I get a very nice bomb. Some sticks I know I love, some are new - excellant, and let's say I get one I know I do not like. Now I never "re-bomb" a gift (just something wrong about that). But what to do with the one I know I will not smoke?

Any thoughts.....


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It would taste great to the troops.:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I say pass it on! It's about the thought, not the cigars. There's no way for someone to know all your tastes. If it's one you're sure you don't like then load it up and bomb another brother. :tu You think that FishforFree is really going to like every one of the 500+ that showed up on his doorstep?


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Volt said:


> I know it's not the norm in the jungle, but a serious question here.
> 
> Let's say I get a very nice bomb. Some sticks I know I love, some are new - excellent, and let's say I get one I know I do not like. Now I never "re-bomb" a gift (just something wrong about that). But what to do with the one I know I will not smoke?
> 
> Any thoughts.....


Just my :2 but re-gifting a cigar you hate is always ok, you might really make someone else's day with it. Selling it is obviously a no-no.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Bax said:


> I say pass it on! It's about the thought, not the cigars. There's no way for someone to know all your tastes. If it's one you're sure you don't like then load it up and bomb another brother. :tu You think that FishforFree is really going to like every one of the 500+ that showed up on his doorstep?


i want to see a video of him smoking EVERY one.. lol


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

i would think re-gifting would be no big deal. I've regifted some smokes that i've had multiples of. If i think that someone else will like something i've been gifted....and i have more than one....then by all means, I'll send it. 

I think bombing is more of the action & thought behind it rather than the smokes themselves


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Somehow Ricky, I can hear ya whispering that 

BTW, you smoke the CAO Vanilla I sent yet HAHAHAHA


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Spect said:


> Just my :2 but re-gifting a cigar you hate is always ok, you might really make someone else's day with it. Selling it is obviously a no-no.


:tpd: I have no problem with someone re-gifting a stick I've sent them. The troop idea is also a good one.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

taltos said:


> It would taste great to the troops.:tu


:tpd: Send it to me for the Troops!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

massphatness said:


> :tpd: I have no problem with someone re-gifting a stick I've sent them. The troop idea is also a good one.


:tpd::tu:ss:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

r-ice said:


> i want to see a video of him smoking EVERY one.. lol


all at once... u



Spect said:


> Just my :2 but re-gifting a cigar you hate is always ok, you might really make someone else's day with it. Selling it is obviously a no-no.


Wayner123 put it best when he said something to the effect of "if I give you a gift, but with restrictions, it isn't really a gift".

If I send you something you won't smoke, I certainly wouldn't expect you to choke it down for my sake... do what you'd like with it... it was a gift from me to you. :tu

Selling it, on the other hand, would be incredibly poor form.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I couldn't imagine selling a gift. My gues is I'll either go the Troop route or re-gift. Just wasn't to sure how the BOTLs here looked at it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

It sure won't hurt to hang on to them for awhile. Sooner or later someone will stick their head up out of the sand and say "I like x cigars, and I can't find them anymore".
Now that stick you were gifted has some age on it and the guy you drop it on is going to get an extra special treat.
So don't be hasty. This whole cigar thing is about patience. :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Somehow Ricky, I can hear ya whispering that
> 
> BTW, you smoke the CAO Vanilla I sent yet HAHAHAHA


HAHA! Funny guy. Well the CAO Eillens Dream did not go to waste. The gf likes those every now and then and smoked it a few days ago. I just won't tell her when the Flavourettes come to the BM


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

taltos said:


> It would taste great to the troops.:tu


That or PIF


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

shilala said:


> It sure won't hurt to hang on to them for awhile. Sooner or later someone will stick their head up out of the sand and say "I like x cigars, and I can't find them anymore".
> Now that stick you were gifted has some age on it and the guy you drop it on is going to get an extra special treat.
> So don't be hasty. This whole cigar thing is about patience. :tu


dang! Shilala.:tu.
That is profound really!!:2


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> It would taste great to the troops.:tu





68TriShield said:


> That or PIF


I agree with the above. It would be a shame to keep a cigar that you know you won't smoke. Guys send what they can/like they don't always know what you like and I like it that way (did I just say that?).

I have tried some cigars that I never would have bought, hell I have never even seen some of them.

Why not let some other guy have a chance to see if he likes them or a noob who has nothing or a guy thats going through a tough time.

Just my :2 cus you asked.

The only cigars that I chuck in the trash is the dog rockets you send me. I wouldn't wish them on Old Sailor. 

Your pal,
Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> HAHA! Funny guy. Well the CAO Eillens Dream did not go to waste. The gf likes those every now and then and smoked it a few days ago. I just won't tell her when the Flavourettes come to the BM


They were at my local [email protected] Saturday! WOW, I liked the one with the brown outfit! :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Outstanding info there BOTL, now I can bomb her too !!!



malinois1 said:


> They were at my local [email protected] Saturday! WOW, I liked the one with the brown outfit! :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Outstanding info there BOTL, now I can bomb her too !!![/quote
> 
> :r I was going to leave your wife out of this....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, your gonna have to, she doesn't smoke 'gars.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am with the others. I would much rather have you pass it on then have it sit in your humi forever. That would be sad.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the troop idea is the best one


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> hehe, your gonna have to, she doesn't smoke 'gars.


Thats ok. she doesn't have to


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

massphatness said:


> :tpd: I have no problem with someone re-gifting a stick I've sent them. The troop idea is also a good one.


I guess that :tpd: too

Someone may _deeply_ appreciate the stick somewhere down the line. I don't re-gift dog-rockets, but I believe that every stick has a home.

My wife has asked many times "Are you guys just passing around the same sticks that _no one_ wants to smoke?" I see her point, to some extent, but I've thrown away horrible sticks, and would only send out a Fighting Cock in jest, or as a dog rocket in a blind taste test.

You should ALL be thankful I'm down to one left. And, no, Jamie, that's not a hint.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

shilala said:


> It sure won't hurt to hang on to them for awhile. Sooner or later someone will stick their head up out of the sand and say "I like x cigars, and I can't find them anymore".
> Now that stick you were gifted has some age on it and the guy you drop it on is going to get an extra special treat.
> So don't be hasty. This whole cigar thing is about patience. :tu


I do keep a few mild sticks for a neighbor who smokes on occasion, but doesn't want a deck-spinner. Another good point made here!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I've done so many trades, PIFs, bombs, etc. since I joined CS that there's no way I could keep track of what cigars came from where. I have no doubt that I've re-gifted some cigars but I wouldn't say it was necessarily intentional.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I think I'll chime in on this one since I've recently been gifted a small boatload of cigars.

Because I didn't think it to be ethical to take and distribute gifts that were given to me I consulted a very wise gorilla on the site and asked what he thought I should do, becasue frankly I like to share when it comes to cigars, but I didn't want to increase my position in others eyes because I was sending them a bomb.

I sent some to the troops per this elder gorillas recommendations. He also suggested I bomb some newb's, I did that.

I also shared with my family (I have 4 or 5 immediate family members who I have turned on to cigar smoking).

And, if I used them in a bomb to someone I sent something I didn't favor, and also considered sending the recipient something THEY might prefer.


I think it's what's in your heart, really. If you're a crook you don't even ask this question.



-


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Pass it along just don't send it to the sender! :ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fighting Cocks ALWAYS go to U of SC fans (tedrodgerscpa, vanderburg, cre8v1, rockyr, goodfella, gamecock, etc.). If you find yourself with a gifted FC or see a bundle for $10, do the troops (or the world) a favor and send it to one of these guys. They might complain, but they smoke them, I know they do!!!

Re-gifting is perfectly fine. Ted and myself have traded several times. He's sends me non-spicy smokes, I send him peppery deck-spinners. The world is happy!


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think it's so much that you may not like it or it's a complete dog stick (because dog sticks should just RIP) but if you've had it before - whether it was a 5'er or a box purchase - you know it well and the idea is to open your horizons to sticks you haven't either seen before or had a chance to purchase on your own - just another way of opening the horizons for others.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I asked a question somewhat like this HERE.
While most of the sticks I get bombed with retain sentimental value, there is an occasional one that I know I will not smoke, and I might pass it on, or give to a friend to try. I only bomb with sticks *I* bought though. But giving one to a friend, new smoker, or the Troops is good form IMO. If I ever send you anything you know you won't smoke, feel free to do with what you want. I figure if I give you something, it is your's. No stipulations.:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree, no problem passing something on to another B/SOTL. 

Another angle is this. I know my tastes have gone all over the place in the year I have been smoking. Something you have now may look pretty tasty in a year or so. If you have the room, let her sit.

Although a 03 (insert bad cigar here) and a 08 (insert bad cigar here) might still be a bad cigar.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty much what I was thinking, it didn't hurt to check with the jungle for opinions. I would hate to sit on them, someone might actually like that Philly Grape (just funnin').

The troops is an excellant idea, I like that one.

Not a crook..... Exactly why I asked the question. I haven't always lived the most correct life, but at this point, I do try and be the best I when I can. I'd like to treat the folks here at least as good as I have been treated. I'm sure some mooches, etc have made their way here but in 3 months I haven't heard of anyone abusing the goodwill here.



fishforfree said:


> I think I'll chime in on this one since I've recently been gifted a small boatload of cigars.
> 
> Because I didn't think it to be ethical to take and distribute gifts that were given to me I consulted a very wise gorilla on the site and asked what he thought I should do, becasue frankly I like to share when it comes to cigars, but I didn't want to increase my position in others eyes because I was sending them a bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

So I'm not the first with this question. I actually label all bomb gifted sticks. I like to know where they came from and think of the person/war that they were a part of. As an example my bar run today contains a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior from Al and a La Flor Dominana Reserva Especial from Bruce (Jovenhut). I hope they are a good mix.

I mostly didn't want to offend by passing on a prevoiusly tried and not liked cigar. It doesn't seem to be an issue, beteer to ask and look like a fool than not to ask and be proven a fool or some such statement.



smokeyscotch said:


> I asked a question somewhat like this HERE.
> While most of the sticks I get bombed with retain sentimental value, there is an occasional one that I know I will not smoke, and I might pass it on, or give to a friend to try. I only bomb with sticks *I* bought though. But giving one to a friend, new smoker, or the Troops is good form IMO. If I ever send you anything you know you won't smoke, feel free to do with what you want. I figure if I give you something, it is your's. No stipulations.:tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry Michael! I sent you some nice sticks!:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, nice is relative, I have a friend who buys Backwoods on purpose with his own money 

As you can tell from my bomb map, your 1 of 3. I hope there is something in that bunch you will enjoy. It's been fun talking trash and taking out South LA! Not sure what is in there as I didn't keep track of the 3 boxes.



malinois1 said:


> Don't worry Michael! I sent you some *nice sticks*!:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

One other point...
If I was to send someone a handful of smokes and they were to share them, especially with a bud in the back yard, I'd be elated.
I think that's probably the greatest honor that can be bestowed on someone who gifts cigars, that they think enough of the smokes to share them with a friend, family, or another loved one.
Ted mentioned hanging on to mild sticks that others will enjoy.
I keep about 50 different cigars that I think others will like. In May I have a 4 day camping/conference extravaganza where we eat, kick back around the fire, play poker and eat some more.
I'll be supplying cigars for about 3000 people. 
Most are afraid of my cigars, but I hope to find at least a couple guys who appreciate a good cigar, and for those that don't, I know they'll have fun with one of the dozen different flavored cigars I have on hand. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, forget about the "spare" 50 for others. As I noted, just a little over year smoking for me and CR says I have a total of about 150 sticks to my name. Not that I wouldn't break them all out for a burn. It would be a hoot!!!
I already try to keep 5 - 10 in the more milder range as you do. I like passing them around. I almost hooked one the other day with a Tat Series P. He's gonna fall, he just doesn't realize it yet (or maybe it's he is gonna get pushed down the hill...).

That's one reason I try to trade and bomb alot. I get cigars I would never have thought to buy or aren't local to me. I will admit, some of you guys do amaze me with the depth of your collections and knowledge. A lot to be learned here.



shilala said:


> One other point...
> If I was to send someone a handful of smokes and they were to share them, especially with a bud in the back yard, I'd be elated.
> I think that's probably the greatest honor that can be bestowed on someone who gifts cigars, that they think enough of the smokes to share them with a friend, family, or another loved one.
> Ted mentioned hanging on to mild sticks that others will enjoy.
> ...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I meant 50 different kinds of wads of cigars, actually. 
I think I have five different flavored kinds so far, at least a box each.
I have a bit of a problem, really. :tu
My main goal this summer is to teach my neighbor how to play cigars. I think I can get him addicted pretty easily. It's gonna be fun. 



Volt said:


> Hehe, forget about the "spare" 50 for others. As I noted, just a little over year smoking for me and CR says I have a total of about 150 sticks to my name. Not that I wouldn't break them all out for a burn. It would be a hoot!!!
> I already try to keep 5 - 10 in the more milder range as you do. I like passing them around. I almost hooked one the other day with a Tat Series P. He's gonna fall, he just doesn't realize it yet (or maybe it's he is gonna get pushed down the hill...).
> 
> That's one reason I try to trade and bomb alot. I get cigars I would never have thought to buy or aren't local to me. I will admit, some of you guys do amaze me with the depth of your collections and knowledge. A lot to be learned here.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> My main goal this summer is to teach my neighbor how to play cigars. I think I can get him addicted pretty easily. It's gonna be fun.


PUSHERMAN......!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I fully expect Ron1YY to smoke the Swisher Sweets I sent him and post a review!

:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I sent Ricky an excellant CAO Eillens Dream and what does he do, gives it to his wife. Some people just don't appreciate a grea.., er an excella..., ummm a free smoke.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Hey, I sent Ricky an excellant CAO Eillens Dream and what does he do, gives it to his wife. Some people just don't appreciate a grea.., er an excella..., ummm a free smoke.


lets get one thing straight she is not a* wife *only a *girlfriend* at this point. granted i love the girl but i dont get yelled at for my cigar extravaganza. and i figured why waste a cigar when i know she would enjoy it and i dont mind one once in a blue moon:tu

as for cigars that are received in a bomb that you may not like. IMO you can re-gift them. someone else may enjoy them. now i dont go re-gifting dog rockets by any means but a cigar that you may not enjoy someone else will. another thing is send them to the troops. at my BM we had customers who came in donate cigars and also the store as well. we sent them 1000+ cigars for christmas/new years and they were greatly appreciated. we had a Master Sargent come in and personally thank us for what we did and now he is a regular at the BM when he is in town. a little bit goes along way.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Didn't realize you own/work in a B&M. I need to work in one when I retire for good. A great way to meet people and experiment with new stuff.

Girfriend/wife, that's just a slope of a different nature. Wouldn't trade mine for the world. Unfortuantly it took a wife #1 to land the good one. I get to smoke, hang with the boys, ride my scoot when I want, etc. She is very non-demanding and independant lady. The really good ones are hard to find.

If honesty was the policy on Thursdays, I would fess up to like the CAO in the blue tube what ever it is. Out of the 3??? It's the only one I liked, sort of like a dessert cigar.


----------

